# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  Bleach Online

## knjazmilos

I would be grateful if someone could help me with hacking this game. Or tell me if its even possible to hack it with AoB and cheat engine. Bleach Online is multiplayer online flash game. I tried using sothing decompiler but couldnt get any complete codes . Either i am doing something wrong or game is not possible to hack with cheat engine.

----------


## yoshimitsu84

bump for Rade :P

----------


## supercasanova

Ah, that was a pretty fun game. P2W as hell though. I do think hacking this game will be impossible or very hard since most things should be server-sided.
An interesting idea would be to make a bot for this, so as to automate the daily grind of arenas, dailies, trials, etc etc.

----------

